# Period Sex



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

So this all started by my commenting on men's learned phobias of women's hygiene products  A male friend of mine said that he doesn't mind clean tampons, but used ones gross him out. I couldn't disagree. I then asked him if he was down with the idea of period sex. He said no, but I wonder if this is more common than I think! 

So how about you guys? Are you down for period sex?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

It nothing that i strive for or want specifically, But if it happens that my girlfriend of the time is on her period and she is ok with it and she wants it, then yeah im down for it


----------



## JoeChip (Feb 28, 2012)

Period sex rocks. Put a towel down and get down to business. There isn't any need for lube, it's very erotic and generally speaking, many women are much more sensitive during that time so they can be more aroused to enjoy it. Of course women with tougher periods may not feel up to it, but I've been in a couple relationships where she was 2x as horny on her period, which is always reason for celebration.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

I cramp too badly so no for me. Im just in pain the whole time.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Not sure how do I feel about this. Honestly I find it a lil gross, but if it's true that women find period sex particularly more enjoyable than the usual, and if she wanted me to help her with that, then I'd do it.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Everything we do when i am not on my period, we do when I am.  It isn't the prettiest thing, but I am not going to go a week without it just cause it can be messy. :tongue:


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

DlusionAl said:


> I cramp too badly so no for me. Im just in pain the whole time.


Orgasms get rid of cramps, at least for me. Even if you're not down for sex, you might want to try a little "self-help".


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I voted yes because I literally turn into a nympho when I'm ovulating or during the first few days of my menstrual cycle. Also, two thumbs up for excellent, natural cramp relief.

Since I personally faint at the sight of my own (non-menstrual) blood, I can respect how it might make some people uncomfortable and I would never make my partner feel badly if it weren't his thing. With that said, though, there is a difference between genuine discomfort and immaturity and I have absolutely zero tolerance for people who think my body or its functions are "disgusting" and refuse to acknowledge or talk about them. It's an absolute deal breaker for me. I actually think there's something incredibly attractive about men who are completely comfortable with women's bodies and all the things they do.


----------



## TheOriginalZombieKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

No thanks. I'd just feel really dirty and icky.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

just... agh! i already don't like being touched period during that time.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Nah, i don't want anyone to talk to me during that time, i certainly don't want anyone touching me. Leave me alone. I suppose my husband wouldn't mind, although knows better than to even suggest it, i'd probably eat him  and i don't mean sexually.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm always down for sex. And orgasms allegedly make women feel a whole lot better during their time of the month, even if they're generally uncomfortable, so it seems like they'd be down for it too.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I love it. Orgasms help with cramping and I am always extremely aroused on my period, so if my partner is up for it that always makes me blissful.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

1. I am much more sensitive on my period.
2. I am 'wetter' on my period 
3. I am hornier on my period.

But seriously. I never liked the idea of it, mostly because I didn't want my bf to pull out his penis and freak out at the sight of it being a bit red but also because I get a sore tummy which makes me worry I might hurt it. Then when your instincts kick in and you're in the heat of passion and your boyfriend is rubbing your extra sensitive bits and you're enjoying it more because of your increased arousal, you start to realise......it's just blood. And a very, very small amount. Just like normal cervical mucus but a bit redder. 
My boyfriend said he didn't have a problem with it, he would rather have something than nothing, so what happened, happened. And since then my opinions have changed. And I orgasmed. Lots.
Don't knock it till you try it. 

Edit: also I would like to add that, strangely, there was no blood on his penis, and when ever blood was visible, it was only on the sheets :S I think perhaps because I was horny and actually producing wetness, it might have 'diluted' it. Or the pressure could have stopped the flow for a while. So yeah, it's not a murder scene or anything.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Some men aren't grossed out by this. I know this firsthand. And I'm thankful I met these men in my life.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Siren said:


> Orgasms get rid of cramps, at least for me. Even if you're not down for sex, you might want to try a little "self-help".


Meh, if I try and it fails it'll be the death of me


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is yucky!

*Hides eyes*


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

No thanks. Sex is already on a fairly low level of priority for me as it is. This just makes it a non-priority altogether. I'll avoid going into further reasoning on this, but sex is messy enough as it is. Most of that can't be avoided. This, however, can be. I prefer it that way. Having emotional blinders to the reality of the activity only takes me so far.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I love period sex. I have horrible cramping, but the orgasms provide natural and effective pain relief. My sex drive is incredibly, unusually, high during my period, and I want to utilize the sensitivity for good! It's a big turn on when a guy is completely comfortable with my body. Period sex, for me, is wild, erotic and passionate. I've never been with a guy who didn't enjoy it, but I would understand if they didn't find it very appealing. It better not be for juvenile reasons like 'disgust'.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm. I don't have any experience with this to have an opinion on the matter. No one I've ever been in a relationship with ever desired sex during their period, so it's always been a non-issue, and therefore I am neutral. I've had friends who also said sex helped them with cramping, as some of the women in this thread have said, but never anyone I've been in a relationship with. When they got cramps, they wanted to be left alone.


----------



## Thalandor (Apr 4, 2010)

I had an ex-girlfriend who didn't mind sex while on her period. She said it helped with cramps. Just parking the bus helped. I didn't mind, lay a towel and get down to business.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I used to be dead against it, until I was with a woman, on her period, and we were both rather horny. Long story short, it was cool. Having done it, I don't see the huge deal in it. That said, if you're incredibly squeamish, you may want to give it a miss.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

It's all part of nature.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm almost cuddly on my period and want to be very close to my partner. Very. I like a warm hand on my belly and... well the rest is a bit graphic in nature.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm up for the battle, sex is not only about pleasure but also mutual acceptance.



JoeChip said:


> Of course women with tougher periods may not feel up to it


That!. Yes it depends on the period, not only about how she feels but also if her period is messy. Had one GF whose period was to me... something to avoid. Stress, meds and other factors can affect the period in many ways so it's not just like "yes or no" in my opinion.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

The idea doesn't really appeal to me, especially at the beginning of my period when I just feel and look disgusting. But apparently orgasms can help speed up menstruation so maybe I should give it a try towards the end. Maybe.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't usually go for it in the first few days, but towards the end I get really horny.

With my last guy during the first few days he would go down on me - I'd wear a tampon and he'd provide me with clitoral orgasms. It was his idea, not mine, as I didn't want sex, but he knew from experience (with exes) that the orgasms helped. And he really really liked giving oral.

The last few days, we'd have sex.



Siren said:


> Orgasms get rid of cramps, at least for me. Even if you're not down for sex, you might want to try a little "self-help".


I can vouch for this.
Orgasms help!


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> So this all started by my commenting on men's learned phobias of women's hygiene products  A male friend of mine said that he doesn't mind clean tampons, but used ones gross him out. I couldn't disagree. I then asked him if he was down with the idea of period sex. He said no, but I wonder if this is more common than I think!
> 
> So how about you guys? Are you down for period sex?


My best friend and I have had many conversations on this subject (feminine hygiene). It came up so much that we gave a code word for tampon to throw people off, whenever we referred to "Bob" we were actually talking about her feminine hygiene on a string. This actually kind of makes my day seeing this thread! And I'm gay!

From what I can remember, my friend said that sex on her period makes it go away faster! Now whether this is true or not, I don't know. And also it helped out a lot with her cramps.

Now a question for you OP. what is the nature of your friendship with this male friend? Just out of curiosity. Lol


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> I'm almost cuddly on my period and want to be very close to my partner. Very. I like a warm hand on my belly and... well the rest is a bit graphic in nature.


I hear a hot water bottle works wonders, screw the hand. Lol


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Dylio said:


> My best friend and I have had many conversations on this subject (feminine hygiene). It came up so much that we gave a code word for tampon to throw people off, whenever we referred to "Bob" we were actually talking about her feminine hygiene on a string. This actually kind of makes my day seeing this thread! And I'm gay!
> 
> From what I can remember, my friend said that sex on her period makes it go away faster! Now whether this is true or not, I don't know. And also it helped out a lot with her cramps.


Lol, the name Bob will never be the same ;D I've also heard that period sex can provide relief from the cramps. That's hard for me to believe though. I've tried doing my own business during that time, and it just... yeah, wasn't pleasant or helpful at all. Doctors have compared my cramps to labor pains though. I can't walk, can't breathe... I pass out from period cramps about four times a year. 



> Now a question for you OP. what is the nature of your friendship with this male friend? Just out of curiosity. Lol


Lol, we're just friends. We're both Ne dominants, and neither of us really have conversational boundaries, lol. It's nice to able to feel comfortable with talking about pretty much anything that comes to mind without thinking much of it ^.^'


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Siren said:


> Orgasms get rid of cramps, at least for me. Even if you're not down for sex, you might want to try a little "self-help".


It is honest to god the best cure for crampage.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> No thanks. Sex is already on a fairly low level of priority for me as it is. This just makes it a non-priority altogether. I'll avoid going into further reasoning on this, but sex is messy enough as it is. Most of that can't be avoided. This, however, can be. I prefer it that way. Having emotional blinders to the reality of the activity only takes me so far.


You make it sound like you close your eyes and imagine your thrusting into a rainbow or something...


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

adverseaffects said:


> You make it sound like you close your eyes and imagine your thrusting into a rainbow or something...


I totally respect asexual and demisexual orientations, but this visual, oh my god :laughing:


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

i cant ..my friend does 

i ..just cant 

to each his own though


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

...

If not for the intimacy and bonding involved, I wouldn't bother with sex at all. I'm not into the physicality of it, beyond being close to my SO. I could just as easily snuggle and cuddle all night and be just as content, without any of the mess. P Adding in blood and whatever else just destroys whatever minor motivation was there to begin with, because I would be constantly aware of it.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you find it gross, then you might not want to keep reading my post..

Ahem. Now, I have only dated one person who didn't like it. Then there was one who liked it so much that he rubbed it on himself.. all over.. during.. secks : O. He liked gore. I personally think it has a parfumey smell -- ik this sounds crazy, but I swear it does. I also think blood is pretty.. and its not actually nasty or anything. Cum and blood are made of mostly the same things. 

I guess the only issue is that it can stain stuff. I try to be careful. And you can just shower afterward. Its also a time you can pretty much be sure you won't get fertilized. No egg.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Um, I don't like sex when my period is heavy, but my ESFJ ex and I used to have it on a towel when I was in lighter days toward the end. 

I don't have anything against it on my light days.

However, I care more about what my partner feels about it, because he's the one who has to deal with my body (just like I'm the one who has to deal with his) and whatever is palatable to him is what works for me.

The guy I've been with in recent months is one of those who is put off by it, but see, I can totally seem to be "off" my period for a day or even two, and if we have sex it can "knock loose" whatever was left on my cervix. It's just residual that could be washed away by douching, and it has a lot to do with his penis size and how vigorous he is. So on at least one occasion he got some trace blood he did not want. Now he always asks me if I'm on my period. EVERY TIME. It's kind of funny.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

TheOriginalZombieKiller said:


> No thanks. I'd just feel really dirty and icky.


Sex *is* dirty and icky.. if its good.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Vivid Melody said:


> The idea doesn't really appeal to me, especially at the beginning of my period when I just feel and look disgusting. But apparently orgasms can help speed up menstruation so maybe I should give it a try towards the end. Maybe.


Well you can still have an orgasm without sex. If you use a lady cup (I do) or even a tampon with the string cut off (I swear you'll be able to get it out, exotic dancers do it all the time so it won't hang out their panties) ...you can use some lube and have your partner get you off by touching the outside with his hand.

I've noticed with the lady cup I can even make my own natural lube on the outside without any blood coming out. It blows my mind. 

I guess that's natural, and I guess it means tampons soak up everything, even the good stuff, and that's why they can be so drying (and have a slim chance of even causing toxic shock).


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

For me to have sex, it would take a great deal of convincing, regardless of whether she was on her period or not. But, if I were to have sex, her being on her period would most likely not be an issue. Never done period sex so I can't be sure of that. That being said, I'd like to ask something. Why do many people seem to equate love with sex? I see them as two very separate things. I think people can love each other without having sex, and have sex without loving each other, so what's the deal with that? I'm asexual, though, so I'm a bit biased, I suppose, but I see sex as something merely for pleasure and reproduction.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Lol, the name Bob will never be the same ;D I've also heard that period sex can provide relief from the cramps. That's hard for me to believe though. I've tried doing my own business during that time, and it just... yeah, wasn't pleasant or helpful at all. *Doctors have compared my cramps to labor pains though. I can't walk, can't breathe... I pass out from period cramps about four times a year. *


Oh my goodness. That's freaking intense, yo. I've never had cramps that bad, of course I've had the, "JUST PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY" kind but nowhere near passing out. Though I would like that sometimes when it gets pretty bad.



> Lol, we're just friends. We're both Ne dominants, and neither of us really have conversational boundaries, lol. It's nice to able to feel comfortable with talking about pretty much anything that comes to mind without thinking much of it ^.^'


I have friends like this too. We can share just about anything with each other and not feel awkward about it. Though of course there are times where people don't realize I'm not interested even if I'm open. Some may mistake my comfort with the topic as interest in sex with them or some kind of flirtation. That never really bodes well since I have very little sexual interest in most people.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Oh my goodness. That's freaking intense, yo. I've never had cramps that bad, of course I've had the, "JUST PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY" kind but nowhere near passing out. Though I would like that sometimes when it gets pretty bad.


It really is intense. Like right now, I wish someone would take me out back and shoot me  Ugh.



> I have friends like this too. We can share just about anything with each other and not feel awkward about it. Though of course there are times where people don't realize I'm not interested even if I'm open. *Some may mistake my comfort with the topic as interest in sex with them or some kind of flirtation.* *That never really bodes well since I have very little sexual interest in most people.*


Word up, chica  This x928317432918! 

Off topic, but my mom's giving my brother the talk right now... >.>' lol.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

fourtines said:


> If you use a lady cup (I do) or even a tampon with the string cut off (I swear you'll be able to get it out, exotic dancers do it all the time so it won't hang out their panties)


Coolest fact! I just texted one of my friends who strips to confirm and she did. I am so impressed by this ingenuity!


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> For me to have sex, it would take a great deal of convincing, regardless of whether she was on her period or not. But, if I were to have sex, her being on her period would most likely not be an issue. Never done period sex so I can't be sure of that. That being said, I'd like to ask something. Why do many people seem to equate love with sex? I see them as two very separate things. I think people can love each other without having sex, and have sex without loving each other, so what's the deal with that? I'm asexual, though, so I'm a bit biased, I suppose, but I see sex as something merely for pleasure and reproduction.



the concept of love and romance may be psychological illusions that developed via natural selection as they have an evolutionary advantage of providing a base reason for sex-->reproduction-->survival-->evolution 

the reality is that we are animals with a genetic predisposition towards survival and procreation and who knows what lengths our dna have gone to make sure we follow the prime directive 




...could be totally wrong ..just speculating


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

SPtheGhost said:


> the concept of love and romance may be psychological illusions that developed via natural selection as they have an evolutionary advantage of providing a base reason for sex-->reproduction-->survival-->evolution
> 
> the reality is that we are animals with a genetic predisposition towards survival and procreation and who knows what lengths our dna have gone to make sure we follow the prime directive
> 
> ...


That doesn't explain why I love, but don't want sex. Unless sex is becoming less important and DNA is further evolving to make up for overpopulation... But I don't think that makes sense.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> It really is intense. Like right now, I wish someone would take me out back and shoot me  Ugh.


I know someone who would take morphine pills for the pain. I don't know if it's the best thing to do for period cramps but it worked for them.



> Word up, chica  This x928317432918!
> 
> Off topic, but my mom's giving my brother the talk right now... >.>' lol.


Oh jeez. I never really had a formal, "the talk". My mother just told me to use a condom if I ever had sex and left it at that. I'm guessing it was her attempt at trying to be the _cool parent._ I have no idea what parents are supposed to say in "the talk" other than, "I will kill you if you get pregnant" or "I will kill you if you get a girl pregnant."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> For me to have sex, it would take a great deal of convincing, regardless of whether she was on her period or not. But, if I were to have sex, her being on her period would most likely not be an issue. Never done period sex so I can't be sure of that. That being said, I'd like to ask something. Why do many people seem to equate love with sex? I see them as two very separate things. I think people can love each other without having sex, and have sex without loving each other, so what's the deal with that? I'm asexual, though, so I'm a bit biased, I suppose, but I see sex as something merely for pleasure and reproduction.


Love and sex aren't the same thing, but if you keep having sex with the same person, there are pair bonding hormones that are released against your will that can make you feel more attached than you would (or already do because of other factors in the non-sexual part of your relationship).

Also, an intense feeling of infatuation for a particular individual can result in sex, and the combination of the two states (first being infatuated by a particular person, then having the sex experience with them) can lead a person to believe they are "in love."

Other factors: you're physically vulnerable to one another during sex because you're naked exposed and when someone has that much control over your feelings of pleasure...especially during oral sex, or the act of being penetrated (this is my theory for why women are more likely to confuse sex and love - it's partly because women are programmed biologically to choose a father who will "stick around" to help take care of the offspring and partly because psychologically, women are made vulnerable by being penetrated); typically people also behave affectionately and may even speak to each other more sweetly and in pet names (even if it's just "baby") during sex; the feeling of physical closeness afterwards is very intimate - not all intimacy is verbal, and I think it's absurd to believe it could be.

I am just as puzzled by asexuals as you are by people who feel that sex is an important component of a loving relationship.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> That doesn't explain why I love, but don't want sex. Unless sex is becoming less important and DNA is further evolving to make up for overpopulation... But I don't think that makes sense.


How does this work, exactly?

I have felt "in love" with someone I had never had sex with, so I know you can feel "in love" without having sex with a person, but typically, that "in love" feeling is accompanied by a DESIRE for sex.

Other kinds of love are friend or family love.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

fourtines said:


> How does this work, exactly?
> 
> I have felt "in love" with someone I had never had sex with, so I know you can feel "in love" without having sex with a person, but typically, that "in love" feeling is accompanied by a DESIRE for sex.
> 
> Other kinds of love are friend or family love.


My love has never been accompanied by desire for sex with that person. I also don't experience, at least I have not experienced it until now, friend or family love... Only romantic love. I can care about friends and family, but I don't love them. When I first get romantically interested in someone, it's usually due to something they did or said, but I don't feel anything for them until after getting to know them. I love cuddling and kissing and hugging and all that stuff, but I just don't want/need sex... :S


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> My love has never been accompanied by desire for sex with that person. I also don't experience, at least I have not experienced it until now, friend or family love... Only romantic love. I can care about friends and family, but I don't love them. When I first get romantically interested in someone, it's usually due to something they did or said, but I don't feel anything for them until after getting to know them. I love cuddling and kissing and hugging and all that stuff, but I just don't want/need sex... :S


So you do want more physical closeness in terms of affection with an SO than with friends, okay.

I mean there totally is a place of mental intimacy I have experienced being in love that is separate from sexual feelings, but sex is also a part of it. It's wanting to experience EVERY kind of intimacy with another individual. And that's why it's inextricable to love for me.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it would depend on how I feel. I have a full 7 day period and I would hate waiting a full week to have sex again!! I think my first couple days I wouldn't enjoy it as much cause I'm a bit... heavy... but otherwise after the first two days I'd be down for it! 

Actually I feel pretty good once my period starts in terms of wanting to have sex, looking sexy, etc... it's usually my PMS that makes me bloated and feel just god awful.

We'll have to see what happens when I get married. Fiance does not have opinion on the subject yet, but I'm cool either way!


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Sex *is* dirty and icky.. if its good.


yeah, that's the entire appeal right?! To do something wrong and nasty haha.

in any case, on another note, I agree that I really like the smell of period blood. Just putting that out there.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Oh jeez. I never really had a formal, "the talk"


My the talk:
Me: Mom, I just want you to know that me and (boyfriend's name) have done more than kissing, in fact-
Mom: No.
Me: What? I want to tell yo-
Mom: Nah na na. I don't want to know. Don't get me involved.
Me: Can I ask you abo-
Mom: Nope.

She won't even pick me up condoms at the clinic she works at >:-/ and they're free, they give them out like candy.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

adverseaffects said:


> yeah, that's the entire appeal right?! To do something wrong and nasty haha.
> 
> i


No I don't think the point is to do something "wrong"...I interpret that statement to mean if you aren't fully engaged in your senses and doing things that involve bodily fluids, putting your face in someone's crotch, and maybe even sticking your finger in someone's ass...then damn that's some boring sex.

I had this acquaintance once. She didn't like sex. I swear she and her husband must have had sex in a very stiff, distant way in the missionary position while touching as little as possible. All I know is that she said they ALWAYS had sex with a towel, and that she always opened the window and sprayed air freshener afterwards. She also carried herself in a very uptight prudish manner.

So that's what I think of when people say "if sex isn't dirty, you aren't doing it right." I think of that woman, and her poor husband.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

adverseaffects said:


> My the talk:
> Me: Mom, I just want you to know that me and (boyfriend's name) have done more than kissing, in fact-
> Mom: No.
> Me: What? I want to tell yo-
> ...



I was told about oral sex, orgasms, and the horrific realities of childbirth at the age of 8. By my grandfather's wife. 

It always puzzles me when people don't talk to their kids at all about sex.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

kind of what i meant though, she thinks it's "gross" or "wrong" so she makes it all neat and tidy and folds the corners over the bed and like thinks of apple pie or something, when the point is to embrace those "wrong" things as 'right'.... finding parts of yourself and others that socially you normally can't do... like that woman, treating her sex life like idk wearing clogs when you use a public shower, she should embrace the wrongness of going barefoot, the feel of granite and cascading water!! the joy of it!! but the germs?! who cares. So basically wrong as in "wrong", you know, what those whiney super religious people say when they hear a dirty joke, "That's bad!" *shock* that concept of wrong.


but i was only being stupid, I didn't mean anything as an actual statement of merit, i actually don't think there is much that governs what's right or wrong in something like sex besides the obivous.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I was told about oral sex, orgasms, and the horrific realities of childbirth at the age of 8. By my grandfather's wife.
> 
> It always puzzles me when people don't talk to their kids at all about sex.


yeah it's really weird to me, it's like she wants to deny this part of me exists which actually makes me angry. I don't have to talk about dirty details, no! but why do I have to PRETEND... she's doesn't have strong values regarding sex should be after marriage or anytihng, I know she didn't, but she just doesn't want to acknowledge it. odd for me cause when i was younger she was so open about stuff like this, and now it's like an alien has replaced my mom.


----------



## Tiangou (Mar 12, 2012)

Period sex is totally fine with me. As long as you plan ahead for the uh, extra, umm debris...

I've had quite enjoyable sex with past partners during their time.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Just throwing this out there - _"In a 2005 study by the National Institutes of Health, it was determined that a woman's fertile period can extend up to the day that menstruation is supposed to begin. The study also found that a woman can become fertile as early as day four of her cycle, which would be the fourth day of the menstrual cycle. That means that you can get pregnant while menstruating."_



fourtines said:


> Well you can still have an orgasm without sex. If you use a lady cup (I do) or even a tampon with the string cut off (I swear you'll be able to get it out, exotic dancers do it all the time so it won't hang out their panties) ...you can use some lube and have your partner get you off by touching the outside with his hand.
> 
> I've noticed with the lady cup I can even make my own natural lube on the outside without any blood coming out. It blows my mind.
> 
> I guess that's natural, and I guess it means tampons soak up everything, even the good stuff, and that's why they can be so drying (and have a slim chance of even causing toxic shock).


That's true and I have thought of that. I've never used tampons before.

Thanks. I am warming up to the idea.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Well you can still have an orgasm without sex. If you use a lady cup (I do) or even a tampon with the string cut off (I swear you'll be able to get it out, exotic dancers do it all the time so it won't hang out their panties) ...you can use some lube and have your partner get you off by touching the outside with his hand.
> 
> I've noticed with the lady cup I can even make my own natural lube on the outside without any blood coming out. It blows my mind.
> 
> I guess that's natural, and I guess it means tampons soak up everything, even the good stuff, and that's why they can be so drying (and have a slim chance of even causing toxic shock).


I don't usually use tampons. The exception was with my ex (when he would go down on me), and when I used to do a lot of sailing/scuba etc.
I despise the things.
I wouldn't trust a moon cup not to end up making a mess and causing embarassment.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I pass out from period cramps about four times a year.





Finaille said:


> I think it would depend on how I feel. I have a full 7 day period and I would hate waiting a full week to have sex again!!


When I was younger I never had much issues with pain or length.

Then my periods started going on for way too long (7 days would've been a short one). And the medication made them shorter but gave me bad cramps. . . but never to the point of passing out.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> When I was younger I never had much issues with pain or length.
> 
> Then my periods started going on for way too long (7 days would've been a short one). And the medication made them shorter but gave me bad cramps. . . but never to the point of passing out.


Yeah. I tried birth control for regulation and possible pain reduction... turned me into a complete psycho bitch. We're talking mood swings from the utmost pits of hell. I would not wish that version of myself on my worst enemy ._. Now, I stick to more conventional methods like drinking and sleeping most of the first three days


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I don't usually use tampons. The exception was with my ex (when he would go down on me), and when I used to do a lot of sailing/scuba etc.
> I despise the things.
> I wouldn't trust a moon cup not to end up making a mess and causing embarassment.


I use the diva cup and it's fine as long as I check it regularly on heavy days. Sometimes I have to use a pad for back up on the heaviest day or two while I'm sleeping, because I'm not checking it for 8-10 hours, and it can start overflowing.

But as long as I'm awake and can check it and rinse it, it really is less messy than using pads alone, and less drying than a tampon. It's also cheaper and better for the environment than both.

Another thing too, is that tampons can be just as messy as a lady cup on really heavy days, you can bleed through a tampon while sleeping or if you don't check it for too long too. It's the same thing as needing a pad or panty liner for back-up with a tampon with your heaviest flow.

I really like my cup, once I got the hang of it. But like some other ladies in this thread have posted, I'm not really freaked out by blood, and I'm not averse to sticking my fingers in my own vagina.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can get past the idea that it's a bloody massacre down there, it is a wonderful time to have sex.

Arousal during the menstrual cycle is typically more frequent and more intense. Sensitivity may be heightened, and there is adequate lubrication. Breasts tend to be slightly fuller during this time.
Women are more attracted to their men, and pheromones help to make this known.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I use the diva cup and it's fine as long as I check it regularly on heavy days. Sometimes I have to use a pad for back up on the heaviest day or two while I'm sleeping, because I'm not checking it for 8-10 hours, and it can start overflowing.
> 
> But as long as I'm awake and can check it and rinse it, it really is less messy than using pads alone, and less drying than a tampon. It's also cheaper and better for the environment than both.
> 
> ...


I don't like tampons either. . . 
I'm strictly a pad girl. . . 
Only in special circumstances would I use a tampon and I don't keep it in for more than a few hours.

I appreciate the environmental angle and it appeals to me. But my periods are nightmarish and so I know it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I don't like tampons either. . .
> I'm strictly a pad girl. . .
> Only in special circumstances would I use a tampon and I don't keep it in for more than a few hours.
> 
> I appreciate the environmental angle and it appeals to me. But my periods are nightmarish and so I know it wouldn't work for me.


Oh, sorry to hear that. 

Mine is perfect on my lighter days, it can be left in for 10-12 hours with no thinking about it or leaks, unlike a tampon. Because it's not absorbent there's no risk of toxic shock.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

Ugh I'm on Mirena and it didn't even touch my period... I still get it every month, 7 days, no question. I would kill for it to go away completely.

I'm actually getting nervous because my wedding day and honeymoon will likely be when I'm on my hardcore PMS and I don't wanna get all bitchy and bloaty then. I'm tempted to have my Mirena pulled because it's resulting in horrid PMS and go on something like Seasonique or the like... I've been on birth control pills in the past and I seem to handle them fine.

Unless ya'll have tricks to alter when you period happens


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Autumn Raven said:


> If you can get past the idea that it's a bloody massacre down there, it is a wonderful time to have sex.
> 
> Arousal during the menstrual cycle is typically more frequent and more intense.


I'm more aroused during ovulation. I am like a ...like a guy...when I'm ovulating. I am shamelessly physical.

During menstruation I'm more like emotionally clingy, like I want affection and closeness and reassurance, not always sex. Though I do have some intense sex dreams sometimes like the night before I start my period, probably because all of the heat going toward that part of my body. And I get horny at the very end of my period, like when it's practically nothing, or the day after it stops, but that's because I'm then heading up toward ovulation. 



> Sensitivity may be heightened, and there is adequate lubrication. Breasts tend to be slightly fuller during this time.
> Women are more attracted to their men, and pheromones help to make this known.


Men actually have been found to find the scent of female sweat more attractive and arousing during ovulation, not menstruation. 

Breasts are fuller, and I may be clingier, but I don't know about being more attracted to men - in fact, in the couple of days just before my period or if I am having MAJOR cramps on the first or second day of my period I may break your arm if you touch me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Finaille said:


> Ugh I'm on Mirena and it didn't even touch my period... I still get it every month, 7 days, no question. I would kill for it to go away completely.
> 
> I'm actually getting nervous because my wedding day and honeymoon will likely be when I'm on my hardcore PMS and I don't wanna get all bitchy and bloaty then. I'm tempted to have my Mirena pulled because it's resulting in horrid PMS and go on something like Seasonique or the like... I've been on birth control pills in the past and I seem to handle them fine.
> 
> Unless ya'll have tricks to alter when you period happens


As far as I know you can only alter your period timing with birth control pills.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Finaille said:


> Ugh I'm on Mirena and it didn't even touch my period... I still get it every month, 7 days, no question. I would kill for it to go away completely.
> 
> I'm actually getting nervous because my wedding day and honeymoon will likely be when I'm on my hardcore PMS and I don't wanna get all bitchy and bloaty then. I'm tempted to have my Mirena pulled because it's resulting in horrid PMS and go on something like Seasonique or the like... I've been on birth control pills in the past and I seem to handle them fine.
> 
> Unless ya'll have tricks to alter when you period happens


I've had the same issues. . . long and painful periods.
The irony is that the doc put it in cause my periods were long (but not painful). After Mirena, they were long AND painful.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm more aroused during ovulation. I am like a ...like a guy...when I'm ovulating. I am shamelessly physical.
> 
> During menstruation I'm more like emotionally clingy, like I want affection and closeness and reassurance, not always sex. Though I do have some intense sex dreams sometimes like the night before I start my period, probably because all of the heat going toward that part of my body. And I get horny at the very end of my period, like when it's practically nothing, or the day after it stops, but that's because I'm then heading up toward ovulation.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I shouldn't speak for everyone.
In the week prior to and during my period I crave nothing more than I do sex.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Autumn Raven said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't speak for everyone.
> In the week prior to and during my period I crave nothing more than I do sex.


Weird. I'm the week after, and the week of ovulation...roughly. Two weeks of the month I am like a sexy beast, one week I can take it or leave it like "meh" or potentially be talked into it or be open to it with the right guy in the right situation...then for approximately 5-6 days I'm FREE.

I say "free" because I have always been preoccupied with relationships, men, and sex, honestly. I am not constantly in a relationship, I can be totally alone - but even when I'm totally alone, that just means I'm single and "play the field" or flirt or do casual things, I don't like being truly without sex or at least flirtation for extended periods of time.

So there are like 5-6 days each month where I'm totally disinterested in men, and I behave very...internally...for lack of a better word. Like I just want to hide and obsess over books or movies or something. It's a combination of the worst days of PMS where I just feel bloated and have excess hunger and feel really bitchy, and the first couple of days of my period, which tend to be heavy and I have bad cramps. 

I'm not saying I've NEVER been interested in a guy on those days, though it tends to involve something like alcohol or a valium to get me out of either the bitchy hormonal state or the pain of cramps to even become interested again.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Weird. I'm the week after, and the week of ovulation...roughly. Two weeks of the month I am like a sexy beast, one week I can take it or leave it like "meh" or potentially be talked into it or be open to it with the right guy in the right situation...then for approximately 5-6 days I'm FREE.
> 
> I say "free" because I have always been preoccupied with relationships, men, and sex, honestly. I am not constantly in a relationship, I can be totally alone - but even when I'm totally alone, that just means I'm single and "play the field" or flirt or do casual things, I don't like being truly without sex or at least flirtation for extended periods of time.
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. I am capable of becoming aroused, but it is more in response to a touch, etc., rather than a feeling that I walk around with. I have zero back bone, and am not hard to convince. I have a lot of pity sex. (Or maybe that's just my way of justifying it).

I can be rather bitchy, but I still want to be touched. I invent reasons to be upset and cry about everything- happy or sad.

I think I feel similarly when it comes to needing the reassurance of something to fall back on or the attention at the very least. Even if I'm completely aware that I could never establish a real relationship with a person, I need the idea to keep me sain. 
I've talked myself into sex so as not to let the pursuer down, which sounds pathetic but it's true.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Weird. I'm the week after, and the week of ovulation...roughly. Two weeks of the month I am like a sexy beast, one week I can take it or leave it like "meh" or potentially be talked into it or be open to it with the right guy in the right situation...then for approximately 5-6 days I'm FREE.


It's the last few days of the period, and the week after where I'm most horny.
But most of the time I just take care of it myself . . . or ignore it til it goes away.

The more I 'feed' it, the longer it sticks around.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> It's the last few days of the period, and the week after where I'm most horny.
> But most of the time I just take care of it myself . . . or ignore it til it goes away.
> 
> The more I 'feed' it, the longer it sticks around.


Ignoring it does not make it go away for me. If I "ignore it" I will be woken up by the fact that I humping my bed in my sleep, or I will become really ridiculously preoccupied with men I'm attracted to.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Ignoring it does not make it go away for me. If I "ignore it" I will be woken up by the fact that I humping my bed in my sleep, or I will become really ridiculously preoccupied with men I'm attracted to.


This made me laugh out loud.

Ignoring it works for me. . . masturbation bores me sometimes. . . and I don't have much interest in casual sex for the time being.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Dylio said:


> I hear a hot water bottle works wonders, screw the hand. Lol


Not sure if literal...

I guess I'm somewhat more physical. Like to be comforted directly.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Dylio said:


> I hear a hot water bottle works wonders, screw the hand. Lol


Of course I'd screw his hand. . .


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I was very heistant to try it, because the thought of it just grossed me out, but my girlfriend at the time was super horny and convinced me to try it. Bad idea. Nothing will kill a boner faster than seeing blood on a condom when you pull out. 

I turned it to my advantage however because in the future, I insisted on anal to avoid the blood.That idea worked well, untill one time when I was doing her from behind and I saw the string hanging out of her, and I was so tempted to just yank it out. Just thinking about made me laugh so hard I lost my hard on. 

Overall, period sex was kind of a fail for me, but seeing how women get super horny around that time, I will probably give it another whirl.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea I'm down period sex... But only if she's uncomfortable with it. I want to see her squirm


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

It never bothered me. I just put a towel down & off we go.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Ugh, not on the first few days. Maybe on the last days.

And cleaning that up just sounds disgusting...


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

dann said:


> Yea I'm down period sex... But only if she's uncomfortable with it. I want to see her squirm


 That's kinda hot you creep!roud:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Ignoring it does not make it go away for me. If I "ignore it" I will be woken up by the fact that I humping my bed in my sleep, or I will become really ridiculously preoccupied with men I'm attracted to.


I do tend to have more erotic dreams when i ignore it. But I kinda like that, since I dream lucidly. It can be more fun than masturbating.

I had some good ones last night. . .


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't mind... I lost my virginity on the fourth day of my period.

Though, when I've got a heavy flow and bad cramps, I don't feel up to it at all. They say orgasms help with the pain, but the way I feel when I'm cramping up, I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> So this all started by my commenting on men's learned phobias of women's hygiene products  A male friend of mine said that he doesn't mind clean tampons, but used ones gross him out. I couldn't disagree. I then asked him if he was down with the idea of period sex. He said no, but I wonder if this is more common than I think!
> 
> So how about you guys? Are you down for period sex?


A picture is worth 1000 words...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, an important lesson about guys for the girls here.

Ask us when we are not in a sexually aroused state and we are significantly much more likely to answer based on bias.

Tease the shit out of us for a couple hours we will hump a couch. simple as that


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

The Great One said:


> A picture is worth 1000 words...


Something tells me that I'm glad I can't see the picture


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I just shove a sea sponge up there. You can't feel it - or well, he can't. 

But I do NOT want to be eaten out on my period. Even though I supposedly taste delicious under normal circumstances, I think of period as "dead" blood, toxins, guts and slime, chunks of uterus funk, and then I picture a decomposing, mucus animal.

My ENTP won't hear it though - he says he LOVES the different sensation, and claims that he notices no difference in taste/smell. But he's an odd bird.


----------



## goldaline (Mar 24, 2012)

the first couple heavy days, no way. i'm never in the mood for it, in too much pain, waaay too messy. but after that it's great. i'm lucky to have a partner who really doesn't mind, it helps the cramping sooo much. i can completely understand men/women who would never even entertain the thought, though. maybe its kind of weird it doesn't bother us, but to me it seems really intimate at first then you forget all about it. lol


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Something tells me that I'm glad I can't see the picture


I'll just post a link to it if you're interested.

Motivational Poster

Personally I prefer the one that leaves out the "vampire" part


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I'll just post a link to it if you're interested.
> 
> Motivational Poster
> 
> Personally I prefer the one that leaves out the "vampire" part


LOLOLOL x) Thanks


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I love pretty much everything about period sex.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

No way. My boyfriend doesn't like the idea either. I want to be left well alone during periods. I had no idea so many people would be for it :tongue:.


----------



## lightened (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a friend that is.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Not really considered it too much but open to the possibility me thinks.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I have done it but it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

From a medical viewpoint it is not advisable, as the woman is much more susceptible to infections while on her period.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Depends on how raunchy I'm feeling. We've done it a lot in the past because we just couldn't wait. But now we don't do it very often because it's just too much mess to clean up. LOL


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

It's really gross. I don't even talk to my GF during her period. I can't stand the single idea of having period.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I, for one, have already sailed the Red Sea. I don't care. It's not like I use my penis to prepare food, so why care if I get blood on it?

I'm really not disgusted or afraid of periods. I wouldn't go down on a woman on her period the same way I wouldn't lick the sole of her feet if she just walked through dirt, but not in an "EEEW GET AWAY FROM ME" kind of way.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Are 61% of you insane? Hell no.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

If the guy I'm with is down then why not. As long as it's on a "light" day and he wears a condom, then I'm ok with it. It's rather pleasurable, and my body is what it is and does what it does. It's extremely attractive when a guy is accepting of that.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

I have no problem with it at all, sometimes I even feel like I am more easily aroused on my period so sex feels better. I can understand not wanting to if your period is really heavy or you have overwhelming cramps, but I don't believe you or your partner should view your period blood as gross. It's apart of you & it's natural. If a man is grossed out by my blood then he isn't worth my time.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

No day of the month is off limits


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm the horniest during and right before my period. It's also the time when I get multiple ones :wink: Not to mention orgasms help with the pain. It's almost like magic. Having period cramps? Get an orgasm and voila! They are gone.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

For me it's a no-no basically because I don't want anything to do with sex during those days, my libido goes down to -5


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Why not?
Pretty sure this is how shower sex got started.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

No I don't think I would be down with this one, I find it to be gross. Plus I get really bad cramps and I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself during sex.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

btdt. no oral, no light colored sheets, but other than that..................


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i've never seen anything wrong with it. honestly, it always seemed like the other person was always more weirded out by it--probably because people are taught that it's "gross"... 

really though, it's just blood and bodily tissue. if you can't fuck your way through that, you don't deserve the less-slick option...


... _really though_, just put a towel down. there's already going to be a lot of lubrication, you will both likely be kind of tense with each other, there's a shot that you haven't actually had sex in the last 18 hours since there were most likely mood changes and cramps/lethargy, and she's probably not feeling too great if her insides are beings scraped out, so just 'put out' and make everyone happy. it'd be the sweet thing to do...


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Had it before, but the cramps are always 948309483 times worse after. So not preferable. Have to be really... er. Y'know. Same for my husband, minus the cramps part.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I would prefer not to...but I can access if my partner doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd legit feel like I shagged a jar of spaghetti sauce if I was sleeping with a girl on her period/she started bleeding. 

Yup, it's a no-go. I can wait.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Done it.. Never again. When I inevitably looked down I felt like a serial killer who just got finished murdering his victim with his penis. I hadn't came yet but at tht point I was like.. Yeah I'm guna stop now.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

omg, the fluid was everywhere; something was so hot about it. I loved it, especially after.. the bed looked like a murder scene and we were so bloody; omg omg omg the hand print on my back...


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

The first day- No, because it hurts too badly but it usually depends on my diet for that month, since it's a detoxing phase of a woman's life, every month. The cleaner my diet- The less I cramp and the less I feel horrible. I voted yes, though, I don't mind it.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> omg, the fluid was everywhere; something was so hot about it. I loved it, especially after.. the bed looked like a murder scene and we were so bloody; omg omg omg the hand print on my back...


This.is.hot.

Bloody handprints...:blushed:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

@_airotciV_ and then she let me watch her put a tampon in. I'd never seen anything like it, it just pops in there: my face -> :happy:


Oh, and I didn't mention; our bloody hair.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> @_airotciV_



* *















Yeah..I have a bit of a...slight (very slight or not...whatever) love of sharing certain fluids.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

airotciV said:


> Yeah..I have a bit of a...slight (very slight or not...whatever) love of sharing certain fluids.



* *





*FASCINATING*


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

@airotciV I fink I'm tired enough to pass out. We'll have to swap blood another time soon. 
(∪｡∪)｡｡｡zzz


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

blood's fun.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

One of my close friends is deeply disturbed by the thought of menstrual intercourse, but he's fought in wars, so... I think the site of blood just really freaks him out. And understandably so.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Fern said:


> One of my close friends is deeply disturbed by the thought of menstrual intercourse, but he's fought in wars, so... I think the site of blood just really freaks him out. And understandably so.


It's a bit silly how disgusted some people get over menstrual blood. It's just blood like you'd get from cutting your hand or scraping your knee; just that it comes from a different area.


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It's a bit silly how disgusted some people get over menstrual blood. It's just blood like you'd get from cutting your hand or scraping your knee; just that it comes from a different area.


Completely different situation. PTSD is horrible, if applicable in this situation.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It's a bit silly how disgusted some people get over menstrual blood. It's just blood like you'd get from cutting your hand or scraping your knee; just that it comes from a different area.


Um, yeah, and some people have seen their friends blown apart in a bloody heap.
I agree. All blood is created equal, therefore it's pretty likely any form of blood would be equally triggering.

Now what on earth does your reply have to do with what I said?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Duh, that's what showers are for


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I personally don't mind since it's natural, I'm not a squeamish person in the slightest, I like blood and I'm usually hornier on my period. I know it's a boner killer for most so hypothetically I wouldn't care much.

Some kind of "Whatever, I'll just masturbate and we can do other stuff" (less than a) week.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> So this all started by my commenting on men's learned phobias of women's hygiene products  A male friend of mine said that he doesn't mind clean tampons, but used ones gross him out. I couldn't disagree. I then asked him if he was down with the idea of period sex. He said no, but I wonder if this is more common than I think!
> 
> So how about you guys? Are you down for period sex?



I'm not concerned with it. Just another fact of life. Actually, it can be beneficial for a woman to have sex on her period. Female orgasms can actually help to alleviate cramps, and may (hopefully) improve her mood. While I'm certainly not going to go out of my way to handle a used pad/tampon, they don't necessarily gross me out. I've got no compunction about going to the store and buying pads/tampons for a woman, either. I don't understand how a man can claim to love a woman and then completely shun any contact with her one week every month. That's just ridiculous to me.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've got no compunction about going to the store and buying pads/tampons for a woman, either.




don't forget to get some of her favorite candy!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]don't forget to get some of her favorite candy!


Usually chocolate works.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I made a ridiculous period sex mistake. I used a sea sponge to stop light flow at the very beginning of my period so I could have normal crazy sex in different positions, because otherwise the mess can inhibit things. The sex actually was great...but after a couple of hours I couldn't find the sea sponge, even after a thorough inspection in the bathtub. I thought nervously but hopefully it had already come out, or that it would come out soon because of the pressure of heavier bleeding as my period wore on. 

Two days. TWO DAYS FOLKS. After about 36 hours I thought my vagina smelled like a wet dog or a cats butt. Those were the two unpleasant but familiar images that struck me, and so I knew the sponge was still up there, because I take pride in having a fresh vagina and know how I smell, even on my period, and it was grossing me out. I was worried about toxic shock and after 48 hours was on the verge of going to the hospital, after doing things like kegels in a bathtub full of warm vinegar water and taking probiotics to ward off infection. 

That's when the sponge just kind of casually decided to come out, just like that, just like it should have earlier but was apparently shoved up too far around my cervix. 

It makes me wonder about those women who have a lost tampon for weeks, they must smell like a dead rat, how could anyone allow that to go on for weeks???

Ugh, gross, never again with the sea sponge.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

_"smelled like a wet dog or a cats butt." 

_:ball::woof:


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

It isn't something I would seek out, but if she's up for it giddy up.


----------

